
Heat Your House with Someone Else's Computers - cpeterso
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/the-smarter-grid/heat-your-house-with-someone-elses-computers
======
nemasu
Great idea! Except in the summer it would suck if there was no way to vent the
excess heat.

